

What is Trolling? - robin_reala
http://blog.codinghorror.com/what-is-trolling/

======
aphrax
he (Krishnan)has written about the background to this interview. I came away
thinking he's anything but a troll:

[http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/apr/26/krishnan-
guru-m...](http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/apr/26/krishnan-guru-murthy-
channel-4-news-robert-downey-jr)

~~~
serve_yay
Even better, I say. People talk about "trolls" as if they are some group of
people that can be pointed to, but often it's just a way to dismiss someone
who doesn't see things the way you do. Think how much easier it is to call
this guy a troll than engage with the viewpoint presented in the Guardian
piece.

------
gadders
Interestingly enough the interview, Krishnan Guru-Murthy, is a pretty
respected news presenter/interviewer in the UK.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishnan_Guru-
Murthy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krishnan_Guru-Murthy)

